# Hook Up Sub to Monsoon Stereo



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I want to hook my sub and amp up to my monsoon stereo in 2000 Jetta. Is there a way to do this? Or do I have to buy an aftermarket one to get the RCAs for the sub? Thanks!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

not possible. You can't put subs in mk4 VWs


----------



## Mr. Ramen (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Actually, I put two Rockford Fosgate P10's in the rear of my Mk4 Golf back when I still had it and yes I had the Monsoon system. It's a matter of splicing line-level connections going to the amplifier that is conveniently located in the trunk. There is also wire that will signal the amplifier to turn on that you can splice into for your aftermarket setup.
I found a website with the wiring diagram, bought some Radio Shack plastic thingies that let you splice a two wires together by feeding each of them into their respective sleeve and then pushing a metal "wedge" with a pair of pliers that cuts into both wires and bridges the connection. 
Anyways, this is literally the first google result for "monsoon amplifier":
http://bambergvr6.50megs.com/m...n.htm
EDIT: This is literally the second:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=676392
It doesn't have a wiring diagram, but with some patience you could find it somewhere else or look at the back of your head unit. Just match the diagram on the back to the color of the wire, and then splice accordingly.
EDIT: And now why do I feel like you were just screwing with the guy now that I've thought about it?


_Modified by Mr. Ramen at 1:10 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_not possible. You can't put subs in mk4 VWs

well yes, not on the stock amp.
aftermarket ftw!
(check out sig)


----------



## XSPEED (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a question i own an '01 Passat GLX and i was wondering if i could hook up a 150 watt sub woofer to my stock head unit and if i would need an amp, i know there is a stock amp that came with the car in the trunk, any suggestions??? 


_Modified by XSPEED at 6:25 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

you are going to need an amp
then your gonna need to run wires to the amp, and a Line out connector to splice of the signal from the stock amp in the rear.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Ramen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Ramen* »_Actually, I put two Rockford Fosgate P10's in the rear of my Mk4 Golf back when I still had it and yes I had the Monsoon system. 

No you didn't. Quit giving this kid false hopes

_Quote, originally posted by *Scrambles* »_
well yes, not on the stock amp.


It's 100% not possible.

_Quote, originally posted by *XSPEED* »_I have a question i own an '01 Passat GLX and i was wondering if i could hook up a 150 watt sub woofer to my stock head unit and if i would need an amp, i know there is a stock amp that came with the car in the trunk, any suggestions??? 



No, it's not possible in any form.

_Quote, originally posted by *Scrambles* »_you are going to need an amp
then your gonna need to run wires to the amp, and a Line out connector to splice of the signal from the stock amp in the rear. 

Such would be the case if it was even REMOTELY possible


----------



## TimmyA (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_not possible. You can't put subs in mk4 VWs

What?Could you please explain??


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_
It's 100% not possible.


yah, but you don't get much control out of it. or to much power.
but, yes it can work


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Scrambles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmyA* »_
What?Could you please explain??

Sure. it doesn't work.

_Quote, originally posted by *Scrambles* »_
yah, but you don't get much control out of it. or to much power.
but, yes it can work

No, it can't.


----------



## TimmyA (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

so you are telling me I have done the impossible because I have deffinaly put an amp/sub into mk4's on factory headunits before




_Modified by TimmyA at 1:31 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## TimmyA (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimmyA)*

aaannd thats what I thought


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimmyA)*

I think Pat is starting a bridge wholesale business if anyone is interested on getting in on the ground level.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CMihalcheon)*

stock is currently selling at $50 a share. 100,000 shares available.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

i don't even know anymore


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I do, and it's quite disgusting.


----------



## TimmyA (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

I'm sorry I thought this forum was about sharing knowledge, just wondering how you figure it's impossible....enlighten me


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

It's impossible just like expecting people to search. I mean it's only THE most frequently posted topic in this forum.
1) There's TWO faq pages with the answer
2) searching Monsoon Sub (recent, titles only): Your search for monsoon sub returned 44 results.
3) searching Monsoon Sub (archive, titles only): Your search for monsoon sub returned 959 results.
4) google for Monsoon Sub: Results 1 - 10 of about 2,270,000 for monsoon sub


----------

